# Homemade Shampoo Help



## Grant-s3

Hi guys,

Today I tried my hand at making car shampoo, I found the recipe online. Using coconut oil and potassium hydroxide etc. I just can't seem to get a clear gel. It's very murky and turns the bucket of water a funny milky colour. Very off putting. Anyone else got ideas or tips on making a shampoo that's clear and won't strip your wax off ? Thanks.


----------



## Otto

Hi Grant,

Cooking it for another 30mins -1hr can solve this issue on most occasions.
Did you test the solution before you ended the cooking process??

By the way, Nice S3 you got there. BAM engine?


----------



## Grant-s3

Thanks for the Advice.

I will go back to the drawing board maybe mix it longer etc. I know it's got to be clear before you cook it. The soap works well but just the appearance is off putting lol. 

Thanks, that was my old S3. I'm now onto a 2008 S3. Sprint blue, it's amazing when all waxed up and not covered in winter road crap !!


----------



## angelw

Why are you cooking it?


----------



## adjones

Sounds like going from manchester to london via edinburgh - a route you only take if you are totally lost.


----------



## billy...

any chance you could foward the link to the shampoo recipe?


----------



## PATTERSON

Grant-s3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I tried my hand at making car shampoo, I found the recipe online. Using coconut oil and potassium hydroxide etc. I just can't seem to get a clear gel. It's very murky and turns the bucket of water a funny milky colour. Very off putting. Anyone else got ideas or tips on making a shampoo that's clear and won't strip your wax off ? Thanks.


Do you mind sharing the recipe with me


----------



## adjones

PATTERSON said:


> Do you mind sharing the recipe with me


Unless you have a pH meter, that recipe is no good to you.


----------

